# [SOLVED] ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY ... how?

## Permafrost91

I just finished installing Gentoo on my IBM TP A30 with an ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (at least according to the xorg log) but running

```
Xorg -configure
```

yields the output below. How can I get Xorg to work?

And I guess on a similar note, does this card support OpenGL? I have Googled this and have yet to find a satisfactory answer. Also, under Fedora Core 3 KDE 3.4's translucency effects were lagging terribly ... does anyone happen to know a good explanation? I would have thought 16 MB VRAM is enough to run that.

Xorg.0.log:

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux HAL9000 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 #10 SMP Thu May 26 07:19:08 EDT 2005 i686

Build Date: 25 May 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 26 07:21:49 2005

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card 1014,021d rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3576 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 1014,0220 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 1014,0220 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 1014,0220 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 41 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 1014,0220 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 1014,0220 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 1014,0222 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 1014,0223 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c59 card 1014,0235 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1180,0476 card 4000,0000 rev 80 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1180,0476 card 4800,0000 rev 80 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1031 card 1014,0209 rev 41 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,8), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xcfffffff (0xfe00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:0:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:0:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xc0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

List of video drivers:

   atimisc

   r128

   radeon

   fglrx

   mga

   glint

   nv

   tga

   s3

   s3virge

   sis

   rendition

   neomagic

   i740

   tdfx

   savage

   cirrus

   vmware

   tseng

   trident

   chips

   apm

   i128

   nsc

   i810

   ati

   ark

   cyrix

   siliconmotion

   via

   vesa

   vga

   dummy

   fbdev

   v4l

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.o

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(II) Module mga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "glint"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o

(II) Module glint: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "tga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o

(II) Module tga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "s3"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/s3_drv.o

(II) Module s3: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.3.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "s3virge"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/s3virge_drv.o

(II) Module s3virge: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.8.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o

(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.7.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "rendition"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/rendition_drv.o

(II) Module rendition: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "neomagic"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o

(II) Module neomagic: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "i740"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o

(II) Module i740: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "tdfx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tdfx_drv.o

(II) Module tdfx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.27

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "cirrus"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/cirrus_drv.o

(II) Module cirrus: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.o

(II) Module vmware: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 10.10.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "tseng"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tseng_drv.o

(II) Module tseng: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "trident"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/trident_drv.o

(II) Module trident: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "chips"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/chips_drv.o

(II) Module chips: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "apm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o

(II) Module apm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "i128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i128_drv.o

(II) Module i128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "nsc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o

(II) Module nsc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.7.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.o

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ark"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ark_drv.o

(II) Module ark: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.5.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "cyrix"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/cyrix_drv.o

(II) Module cyrix: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "siliconmotion"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv.o

(II) Module siliconmotion: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.3.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "via"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/via_drv.o

(II) Module via: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 4.1.30

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.o

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vga_drv.o

(II) Module vga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "dummy"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/dummy_drv.o

(II) Module dummy: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.o

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.0.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x18000000 - 0x180003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x18000000 - 0x180003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x17ffffff (0x17f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x17ffffff (0x17f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x18000000 - 0x180003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [25] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol VBEGetDisplayStart from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetStippleScanlineFuncMSBFirst from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/chips_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetStippleScanlineFuncMSBFirst from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/chips_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xaaSetupWrapper from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xaaSetupWrapper from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xaaSetupWrapper from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xxSetup from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbdevHWValidMode from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_EnableAuthentication from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_SyncDacs from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_CheckMagic from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryVersion from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryHwCaps from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetLockID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitDRM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_SetBlockMode from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetMemInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitPCIe from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitUMM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreePCIe from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_TermDRM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetKernelInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeKernelInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_ModuleParm from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AGPAcquire from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpSize from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetAGPCapPtr from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetAGPStatus from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetAGPCommand from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitCP from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAACheckTileReducibility from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbSetupScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayFinishScreenInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayFinishScreenInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/trident_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/trident_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetGlyphScanlineFuncLSBFirst from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetGlyphScanlineFuncLSBFirst from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetStippleScanlineFuncMSBFirst from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvErrorBase from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvRTPort from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiMatchPort from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiMatchPort from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiPutImage from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Last edited by Permafrost91 on Sat May 28, 2005 3:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RayDude

 *Permafrost91 wrote:*   

> I just finished installing Gentoo on my IBM TP A30 with an ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (at least according to the xorg log) but running
> 
> ```
> Xorg -configure
> ```
> ...

 

Unresolved symbols are usually indicative of a mismatched kernel or kernel configuration.

Did you install this after you configured your kernel with:

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

I'm not familiar with the R6, do you know if its considered part of the Radeon line? It has to be Radeon 9000 or higher to work with the fglrx driver. If it is, then yes 3D will work if you have the right kernel (I think the latest gentoo-sources will work with the latest ~x86 ati-drivers).

You know, I have a R250 in my laptop and I'm getting the vibe that your R6 is not a radeon 3D card. How old is this laptop? You may just want to try the ati driver that ships with xorg first to see if it works, then do some reasearch on the card you have to find out what it's capable of. If this is a PIII laptop, I don't think the fglrx driver will work.

Raydude

----------

## codergeek42

According to the DRI Wiki, the M6 is an R100-based card, which means you'll have to use the in-kernel radeon direct rendering manager and X.org's native radeon driver, since ATi's proprietary drivers only work with the R200 (Radeon 8500) and above.

----------

## Permafrost91

Alright, this is a PIII, it's not that old but I bought it used, I think it's maybe a 2002 model year. And I get this output from X when i run the configure script so I don't even have X workign yet with anything. Even modprobbing the radeon driver won't work. I had DRI compiled into the kernel and then after reading some threads here I took it out. Unfortunately, I don't know my monitor specs and can't find them anywhere on the IBM website so I don't feel comfortable writing my own xorg.conf file.

----------

## Permafrost91

So how exactly will I get X working then? I have the kernel's Radeon and DRI compiled in (as I had tried before) but I still get the same error message.  :Sad: 

----------

## TerranAce007

I think the kernel driver is simply named "radeon." I would try it as built-in first, then modular second if it doesn't work. Also, you said the card has 16mb video RAM. is this dedicated shared? How much system RAM do you have? On my laptop, for example, I have 512mb system memory, and a dedicated 128mb video card memory sine it is built for gaming. Most older laptops, and even dekstops too, will have the video card share system RAM to lower costs (and performance...).

I don't know about Xorg, but I know KDE has trouble running on older systems with less RAM. If you have a Knoppix or other liveCD, give that a try.

----------

## Permafrost91

It's 16MB on the video card, not shared as far as I know. The system has 384 MB RAM. This laptop has run Xorg with KDE 3.4 successfully before (not under Gentoo, this is the first time I actually got Gentoo installed on this machine). I will try it as a build-in driver although I'm more of a module fan. At any rate, I'm gonna give that a shot (with kernel DRI) and then I'll post my results.

----------

## gemini91

permafrost91 my laptop is an IBM A31, it uses the  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

I use the radeon driver from xorg and it is compiled in the kernel. This video card has 16 meg of memory.

Here is revelent part of my xorg.conf :

Section "Device"

        Option  "Accel"

        Option  "AGPMode"       "4"

        Option  "AGPFastWrite"  "yes"

        Option  "EnablePageFlip"        "yes"

        Option  "DDCMode"       "yes"

        Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

        Driver          "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Generic Monitor"

        HorizSync       31.5-48.5

        VertRefresh     40-70

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Note these settings may not work for you.

----------

## Permafrost91

Thanks but I don't even have an xorg.conf yet! Like i said,

```
Xorg -configure
```

gives me this error message. And I don't know the hardware specs well enough to write my own xorg.conf.  :Sad: 

Actually, what monitor do you have? I know mine is a 15" TFT with a max res. of 1400x1050. Maybe I can use your frequencies?

----------

## gemini91

It's a 15 inch screen, not sure about max resolution, however there is an entry in the HCL on linuxquestions.org

that says its 1400X1050. I run at 1024X768

----------

## Permafrost91

Alright, I tried the kernel build-in radeon driver w/o success. I get the same error message (on Xorg -configure). I went back now to the modular version and am gonna play with that a little more. Here's my current kernel config if it helps:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.11-gentoo-r9

# Fri May 27 08:26:21 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_2BUFF_MODE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_TMD_HERMES is not set

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1400x1050@70"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

#

# XFS support

#

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

----------

## RayDude

Have you tried running xorgconfig to set up your first xorg.conf file?

Then I think you'll choose the radeon driver:

```
  0  * Generic VESA compatible                         -

  1  * Generic VGA compatible                          -

  2  * Unsupported VGA compatible                      -

  3  ** 3DLabs, TI (generic)               [glint]     -

  4  ** 3Dfx (generic)                     [tdfx]      -

  5  ** ATI (generic)                      [ati]       -

  6  ** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]    -

  7  ** ATI Rage 128 based (generic)       [r128]      -

  8  ** Alliance Pro Motion (generic)      [apm]       -

  9  ** Ark Logic (generic)                [ark]       -

 10  ** Chips and Technologies (generic)   [chips]     -

 11  ** Cirrus Logic (generic)             [cirrus]    -

 12  ** Cyrix MediaGX (generic)            [cyrix]     -

 13  ** DEC TGA (generic)                  [tga]       -

 14  ** Intel i740 (generic)               [i740]      -

 15  ** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]      -

 16  ** Linux framebuffer (generic)        [fbdev]     -

 17  ** Matrox Graphics (generic)          [mga]       -
```

Number 6 on the list. If that doesn't work try the generic ATI driver number 5.

Note the mouse is likely /dev/psaux.

That should get X up and running for you. You can try the DRM later, but I doubt it will work.

Raydude

----------

## Permafrost91

Yes, I've tried that w/o success a little while ago. I'll do it again and see if it gets me anywhere now and then post any error message I might encounter.

----------

## lotw

Wouldn't the ati-drivers work with that card?  If so you could emerge them, then run ATI's config program, it sets up all the extra features and creates the xorg.conf.  It should be located in the /opt/ati/bin  the name of the program is fglrxconfig

----------

## Permafrost91

Alright, after a lot of messing with xorgconfig and the horiz and vert. syncs from gemini, I can get x to start using startx. But, I cannot get KDE to work. I set up /etc/rc.conf to use kdm and kde-3.4.0 (which I have emerged the same way I have as I did on this computer I'm writing this from). startkde complains it can't connect to an X server ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Permafrost91

Alright, I got KDE and Xorg finally up and running. Thank you everyone for your help! Now I just need to get translucency to work ....

----------

